

Ask HN: Why don't links posted on HN open in a new tab? - amogh


======
gruturo
Because the average HN user is perfectly able to middle-click or ctrl-click or
long-tap (or whatever combination works in your specific environment) when he
wants something to open in a tab? It's not the AOL target audience.

------
masterzora
It's a lot easier for a user to force a link to open in a new tab than it is
for the user to force the link to open in the same tab.

------
dreamdu5t
Because it is better to have the link open where the user specifies. This is
why browsers should control where links open.

